
Another messenger?? Yawwww - akalmanje12
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.serkit&hl=en
======
akalmanje12
Yes, I launched another messenger in the super crowded space of messengers :)

Why!!!

I am a heavy user of whatsapp, infact the android phone battery monitor shows
whatsapp as #1 consumer of power in my phone.

I have 8 groups in my Whatsapp, and 3 of them from are my school friends,
things that we share and talk in that group, I wouldnt want my wife to peek at
it, and definitely I do not want my kids to look at it. But inadvertently , I
do get messages when my 7 yrs son is fiddling with my phone or playing games.

The biggest problem I faced is he is right around the age where he can read,
understand and can comprehend images, videos etc. I definitely do not want him
to look at my college friends whatsapp group pictures and texts.. left with
two options, get him his own phone-- he is too young for it, or get him gaming
system , which I think he too young as well

and ofcourse, while I am driving, he can send messages to my wife, grand
parents etc, So I do like that aspect. The question is how do I balance, give
him phone, but stop him from looking at my messages in specific group. If
messenger had feature to lock specific chats, rather than lock phone or lock
entire app. Not one messenger in market does this.

So created
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.serkit&hl=e...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.serkit&hl=en)

Obviously messenger cannot stand by just one feature, added other features
that no other messengers support Total Recall of Sent messages, even if read,
Total Edit of Sent messages.

Android version is out, IOS version is on way. Best part, you can install this
on multiple android devices, all android devices stay synced..

There are other unique features we are working on, that we think are
definitely needed in the current breed of messengers.

~~~
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN" (guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))

For the use case of a child messaging their grandparents, the app seems to
require a lot of permission.

Good luck.

